# Throw some good money after bad?



## AT5760 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm the idiot that orders full sheet pans without first making sure that full sheet pans will actually fit in my oven. Returning them would be cost prohibitive. So, I thought, why not just buy an oven that will fit full sheet pans? I ran across these electric countertop steam injection ovens: Avantco CO-46 Full Size Countertop Convection Oven with Steam Injection, 4.4 Cu. Ft. - 208-240V, 3500-4600W.

We have a small extra "kitchen" in our basement and it wouldn't be too difficult to plumb a water source to the oven nor would be wiring 240V power. Would it be worth it? Obviously it makes absolutely no sense to spend $1000+ on an oven just to fit $35 in sheet pans. That said, for those that have used these in commercial kitchens, how are they? What applications do they excel in? Any drawbacks relative to a standard oven? Baking is my favorite part of cooking, so it would get plenty of use - though likely never enough to justify having two ovens in the house.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2020)

This is the weirdest thread I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Makes total sense, but why bake in the basement when you can do a $20,000 kitchen renovation to match the new $1000 oven?


----------



## Migraine (Apr 30, 2020)

Incredible thread.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2020)

Really, you should probably move. I don’t know if your current kitchen has enough space for the renovations you need. There’s a place on the market on my block, actually, for only 1.5 million.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2020)

Go into this slowly. First up you need a $200 speed rack to hold your $35 sheet trays. If you get one with wheels (and you really should) you can roll those sheet trays around. And then get the oven.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 30, 2020)

If your going with speed racks, might as well just get a roll in rotary oven.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2020)

I like the way you think....

Flash freezer next to it?


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 30, 2020)

I was going to say "And an Alto Sham" but that's not really practical in a home kitchen... so you should get a char broiler instead.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Why bake it yourself, when you can get a French maid to bake it for you?


----------



## tostadas (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm loving this


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 30, 2020)

And a commercial dishwasher to wash the sheet trays 1 at a time. You can also stare at the machine instead of multitasking, like a professional.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I was going to say "And an Alto Sham" but that's not really practical in a home kitchen... so you should get a char broiler instead.



Who says it's not practical for the house? My bucket list kitchen includes one.

Can my French Maid be Italian?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 30, 2020)

daveb said:


> Who says it's not practical for the house? My bucket list kitchen includes one.
> 
> Can my French Maid be Italian?


Commercial dishwasher, plancha, 6 burner stove and french top for me.


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 30, 2020)

daveb said:


> Who says it's not practical for the house? My bucket list kitchen includes one.
> 
> Can my French Maid be Italian?



I guess what I should have said was “Isn’t practical for me” cause I don’t have enough friends to keep that much food warm for in real life


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 30, 2020)

daveb said:


> Who says it's not practical for the house? My bucket list kitchen includes one.
> 
> Can my French Maid be Italian?



Daveb - IMO (so as not to offend anyone) - you really should get one of each ... which leads us to a whole other conversation ...


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sooo, I’m guessing that the other thread I was planning about getting a salamander for the kids’ morning Pop Tarts will be well received.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2020)

Seems wise, imo. Blackened pop tarts are my favorite.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2020)

But you gotta hit the sear - not burn the whole thing.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 30, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Sooo, I’m guessing that the other thread I was planning about getting a salamander for the kids’ morning Pop Tarts will be well received.


I’ve told my wife that when I hit the lottery, our kitchen will definitely have one.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheet pans will also fit inside a brick pizza oven. I'm just saying.


----------



## zeaderan (May 1, 2020)

ian said:


> Really, you should probably move. I don’t know if your current kitchen has enough space for the renovations you need. There’s a place on the market on my block, actually, for only 1.5 million.





ma_sha1 said:


> Why bake it yourself, when you can get a French maid to bake it for you?


History will just keep repeating so might as well skip straight to:








Close to Geneva, extraordinary castle: a luxury Villa/Townhouse for sale in , Property ID:3458881 | Christie's International Real Estate


Christie's International Real Estate in , represented by Catherine DHOTE of Agence Clerc.




www.christiesrealestate.com




Searched in France to match the French maid but I think the site has listings in Italy too should you enjoy Dave's preferences


----------



## M1k3 (May 1, 2020)

zeaderan said:


> History will just keep repeating so might as well skip straight to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 4 partial baths? Pass..


----------



## pleue (May 1, 2020)

This is great. I'm actually the weird on the path to doing what you're doing. We just got approved to for a loan to expand our house. It'll have an attached 'barn' type building where we can explode and get messy kinda separate from the house. I know a lot of folks had canning rooms and such in basements (Sink, burners, counters etc.) so in my mind this is one in the same though far more excessive. I already have the 3 comp sink, high temp undercounter dishwasher, commercial fridge/freezer, curing/fermenting fridge, wok burner, noodle cooker (canning/noodles), meat slicer, butcher block, and have looked for a convection oven off and on. Most of my stuff has been accumulating over the years from past jobs, build outs, or weird auctions or the like.

I like the little steam countertop ones though I'd guess it would do mostly dust collecting for me unless I carved out a lot more time in my life to bake more than I do (We get a weekly loaf delivered by a coop baking group that is delicious and reasonably priced). The temps are a lot more consistent than the 1930's gas oven I have in my house so it's enticing to add it to the list. That said, my opinions and thoughts don't come from someone who's ever been characterized as r̶e̶a̶s̶o̶n̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ unreasonable with questionable hoarder like tendencies.


----------



## Michi (May 1, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> So, I thought, why not just buy an oven that will fit full sheet pans?


I like your approach. Brilliant!


----------



## AT5760 (May 1, 2020)

@pleue, ok if I share your post with my wife? After seeing that, she may a mere basement steam injection oven (and maybe a Blue-star for the main kitchen) as a totally rational compromise!


----------



## ian (May 1, 2020)

Good idea. Maybe @pleue can delete the last line of their post, though? It’d be good to not introduce the thought to your wife that your plans could be construed as unreasonable. I’ll delete this post once @pleue edits theirs, to wipe the thread of incriminating evidence. Luckily, most of the laughing was on the first page of the thread, so you don’t have to worry about her seeing that. Let me know if I’m missing anything, though.


----------



## Boondocker (May 1, 2020)

This is the best thing ever


----------



## pleue (May 1, 2020)

Edited. Truth be told all that nonsense cost less than a new bluestar if you don't mind some tasteless yard art. However, the building to put it in does not. Seems I've scaled up your sheetpan conundrum.


----------



## inferno (May 1, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> If your going with speed racks, might as well just get a roll in rotary oven.
> 
> View attachment 78864



wow! i can't believe how practical that oven seems. i need to get one of those.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2020)

Quick look suggests we've spent 3.5M to accomadate your $35 worth of sheet trays. Well done all!


----------



## tostadas (May 1, 2020)

That oven is a bargain!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 1, 2020)

dont be ridiculous. the smarter move would be to buy the correct half sheet stamping machine and to stamp out your big sheets into TWO smaller sheets. you're making money now!! you could sell half of the ones you make, and the ones you keep will be essentially FREE!


----------



## AT5760 (May 1, 2020)

Ok, now we’re getting somewhere. Scratch the basement oven. Instead I get a really nice CNC milling machine and make my own 9/10 scale sheet pans that fix in my existing oven.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 1, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Ok, now we’re getting somewhere. Scratch the basement oven. Instead I get a really nice CNC milling machine and make my own 9/10 scale sheet pans that fix in my existing oven.


hahhaha...i am loving your CAN-DO attitude. hahah..great thread.


----------



## ptolemy (May 1, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Ok, now we’re getting somewhere. Scratch the basement oven. Instead I get a really nice CNC milling machine and make my own 9/10 scale sheet pans that fix in my existing oven.



Don't forget to mill them out of pure silver, for best conductivity


----------



## tostadas (May 1, 2020)

In the span of just about a day, you just saved yourself millions of dollars


----------



## M1k3 (May 1, 2020)

tostadas said:


> In the span of just about a day, you just saved yourself millions of dollars


Sounds like a good reason to buy a knife.


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 1, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Sounds like a good reason to buy a knife.


Just start a thread "4000000 USD" to ask for recs


----------



## inferno (May 1, 2020)

you can get several kramers for that amount!


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 1, 2020)

inferno said:


> you can get several kramers for that amount!


Maybe an Ashi honyaki, if it's used?


----------

